# Buckboard Bacon Pizza Breackfast



## 416bigbore (Feb 1, 2017)

Another sleepless night cutting up Pork, making sausage, while watching the smoker. So about 7:00 am rolled around and I am all coffeed out and starting to get a little hungry while wrapping these bad boys. 













More SMF pix 009.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Feb 1, 2017






I also had some fresh smoked Pork Loin and Tenderloin all sliced up so I thought why not try some on top of a cheap frozen thin crust cheese pizza.  I was very amazed at how good it looked when I was done cooking it, so I had to snap a few pics! LOL













More SMF pix 012.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Feb 1, 2017


















More SMF pix 010.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Feb 1, 2017






I sprinkled a little salt and onion powder on it, and it was game on after the first bite!  I would have never guessed that cheap frozen cheese pizza could have ever tasted that good. 

So now it's about supper time and I still have that cheese pizza from breakfast still on my mind. So back to the deep freeze I go trying to hunt down another cheese pizza! LOL  No luck! but I did score a Red Baron Classic Pepperoni Pizza I thought might work? 

I wasn't about to leave those nasty greasy red thins on top of my pizza to possible risk ruining the awesome flavor of my Buckboard Bacon, so off they went and on went a little extra cheese. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















More SMF pix 015.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Feb 1, 2017


















More SMF pix 013.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Feb 1, 2017


















More SMF pix 014.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Feb 1, 2017






I even had a little strip of Bacon so I placed that on there in the middle also.  Now into the Oven for 18-21 minutes! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















More SMF pix 017.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Feb 1, 2017


















More SMF pix 016.jpg



__ 416bigbore
__ Feb 1, 2017






A little more Salt and Onion powder and life is good once again, I can see where this is leading.LOL I can't imagine what a fresh homemade thin crust pizza dough, would do to the overall end results? 

Maybe someone could turn me onto a simple, but delicious homemade pizza dough recipe for thin crust?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks delicious!

That's my kind of breakfast!

Al


----------



## 416bigbore (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks Al, that was yesterday's breakfast. LOL  I am getting ready to post up this morning's breakfast  in the sausage section of the Forum, I changed things up a little and could use a few pointers from these old SMF sausage hounds, I meant to say, old school sausage guru's! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   No pun intended, I been up all night 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and only 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  was harmed in the starting of this thread post! .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2017)

Pizza looks good...JJ

Pizza Dough

5C AP Flour

2C Luke warm Water

2T Olive Oil

2T Sugar

1T Kosher Salt

1pkg Quick Rise Yeast

Combine all in a KA with Dough Hook.

Mix on low 10 minutes or until smooth and slightly tacky.

Cover and let rise in warm place, 1 hour.

Deflate, and divide into 6 equal portions, around 7oz.

Each portion can be stretched into a 12 to 14" pizza.

For thick crust, Sicilian Pizza, press entire dough recipe into a Half Sheet Pan 13" X 18", top and bake at 375 for 20 minutes, turning once...


----------



## 416bigbore (Feb 1, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Pizza looks good...JJ
> 
> Pizza Dough
> 
> ...


Thanks JJ, will have to give that a whirl, looks to be so simplistic, I might even be able to pull that one off ! LOL  I have some slow active Yeast, but it isn't used for making bread!


----------



## b-one (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks tasty, I bet a nice alfredo sauce in place of the tomato sauce could be nice as well!


----------



## 416bigbore (Feb 2, 2017)

JJ question for you, once this pizza dough is cut into 6 pieces and stretched out into a 12-14" thin pizza crust,  could you freeze them and take out later to build your pizza extravaganza ?  Since the thin crust pizza dough was frozen flat first, then could you place it directly onto the oven rack to bake over using a lightly oiled pizza cooking  pan ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I see one of these homemade type pizza's in my real near future! LOL    Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2017)

The dough is soft and elastic. Freeze portions and defrost and make up as needed. I suppose you could stretch raw dough onto cardboard, cover and freeze. But that will take space and not save a whole lot of time. You need to bake on a sheet pan or stone. Raw dough will fall through an oven rack...JJ


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

That looks absolutely appetizing.....


----------



## 416bigbore (Feb 2, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The dough is soft and elastic. Freeze portions and defrost and make up as needed. I suppose you could stretch raw dough onto cardboard, cover and freeze. But that will take space and not save a whole lot of time. You need to bake on a sheet pan or stone. Raw dough will fall through an oven rack...JJ


Thanks JJ for that info on being able to freeze some of it, the ambient temps here is starting to drop below 0, space won't  be a problem for another 6 weeks according to the fury ground squirrel's prediction today.LOL 

I had already thought thru the whole fall through the oven rack dilemma that is kind of why I thought maybe freeze the stretched out dough first? It's all good, I will post up a few pics when I get this project under way. I just bought some fresh mushrooms, so it won't be long. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL


----------



## 416bigbore (Feb 2, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> That looks absolutely appetizing.....


Tastes even better than looks. I can't wait to get some homemade thin crust pizza dough underneath it all,  I am getting a little hungry just thinking about it ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL


----------

